

Show HN: TuneUP.fm - ayu
http://tuneup.fm/

======
ayu
The things I am grateful for:

    
    
      1. Rails and the wonderful community
      2. APIs
      3. Heroku
    

also New Relic is SO GOOD you should all use it.

Feedback much much appreciated :]

